# How do you enjoy Ecigssa on a daily basis



## annemarievdh (26/1/15)

I like Ecigssa on my laptop, then tapatalk on my iPhone and then on my smart tv.

So make your choice, how do you enjoy ECIGSSA

1. Laptop or PC

2. Phone

3. Other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

1. Desktop PC
2. Tapatalk on mobile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/15)

PC or laptop only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

PC and Laptop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/15)

Desktop only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/15)

IPhone/iPad Tapatalk
laptop at home
Desktop at work


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

PC at my desk when working

iPad when PC is off

Tapatalk on mobile phone when out and about. Like now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/15)

PC no question... but iPhone 6 Plus when I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/1/15)

PC most of the time, otherwise iphone.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/1/15)

laptop at work
iphone (tapatalk) after hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (26/1/15)

Laptop and iPhone

Have my notifications set for the "Classifieds" section on my phone, Just so i never miss a deal!


----------

